# Crank mounted chelsea PTO - Air shift



## RIsnowman22 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a crank mounted chelsea pto which powers my sander and I am wondering what the process is for engaging the pto via the air shift. Can if be engaged with the motor running or should if be engaged before the motor is started?


----------



## LaytonTruck (Dec 5, 2011)

RIsnowman22;1369990 said:


> I have a crank mounted chelsea pto which powers my sander and I am wondering what the process is for engaging the pto via the air shift. Can if be engaged with the motor running or should if be engaged before the motor is started?


If it is in fact driven off the crank shaft it is live all the time (shouldn't have switch to engage). If it is air shirt then it is mounted on the transmission. If it is a automatic transmission then you can engage it while the truck is running if it is a Standard transmission then you will want to push in the clutch before engaging


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

LaytonTruck;1370006 said:


> If it is in fact driven off the crank shaft it is live all the time (shouldn't have switch to engage). If it is air shirt then it is mounted on the transmission. If it is a automatic transmission then you can engage it while the truck is running if it is a Standard transmission then you will want to push in the clutch before engaging


My crank mounted pump has an air shifter and you can put it in gear with the truck running. I agree with everything else you said. This is the only front pump we have owned so I'm not sure what others were like. The truck is a 2007.


----------



## RIsnowman22 (Oct 5, 2011)

the driveshaft is attached to the crank on one side and a chelsea pto on the other, which in turn drives the actual pump. The driveshaft spins all the time and the pump only pumps when the pto is shifted on with the air shift. This setup is all out in front and has nothing to do with the transmission. Can I shift the pto on with the air shift when the truck is running? It seems like if would not be a good thing to do...Let me know.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

RIsnowman22;1370304 said:


> the driveshaft is attached to the crank on one side and a chelsea pto on the other, which in turn drives the actual pump. The driveshaft spins all the time and the pump only pumps when the pto is shifted on with the air shift. This setup is all out in front and has nothing to do with the transmission. Can I shift the pto on with the air shift when the truck is running? It seems like if would not be a good thing to do...Let me know.


Your setup is the same as mine and I do. I don't think they would design a system that made you shut the truck off every time you needed to use the hydro's.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

JD Dave;1370330 said:


> Your setup is the same as mine and I do. I don't think they would design a system that made you shut the truck off every time you needed to use the hydro's.


Actually they do, or did. I have a chelsea PTO mounted on the front of my crank. 1981 live hydraulics. Truck does not have air. There is a cable that I can engage or disengage from the cab. I can disengage when the motor is running, but not engage. Truck has to be off for the gears to mesh. It's absolutely absurd. Generally when I plow, the pump is engaged full time.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

There are 2 different styles of Chelsea air shifted front PTO's. One would be a 2440 style with an air-shifter added and this one would need to be shifted before the engine is started.
The one it most likely is is the 2230 Hot-shift PTO and it can be engaged any time air pressure is above 90psi. Have lots of experience with this unit if you have more questions.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

pohouse;1370682 said:


> Actually they do, or did. I have a chelsea PTO mounted on the front of my crank. 1981 live hydraulics. Truck does not have air. There is a cable that I can engage or disengage from the cab. I can disengage when the motor is running, but not engage. Truck has to be off for the gears to mesh. It's absolutely absurd. Generally when I plow, the pump is engaged full time.


I had a 1990 Oshkosh that had a cable also. I was talking air operated with a front pump but I guess I was wrong there also because Lon says you can get it either way.


----------

